# множество книг (касающихся, посвященных)



## Kolridg

"David Bohm is professor of theoretical physics of Birkbeck College, London University in England. He has written numerous *books concerning* theoretical physics and the nature of consciousness."

Дэвид Бом – профессор теоретической физики в колледже Биркбек Лондонского университета в Англии. Им написано множество *книг,* *посвященных* теоретической физике и природе сознания.

"books concerning" изначально переводил как "книг, касающихся", затем все-таки стал использовать "книг, посвященных", т.к. последнее словосочетание встречается в контекстном словаре, а первое нет. В общем-то есть сомнения относительно правильности словосочетания "книг, касающихся" для перевода словосочетания "books, concerning", учитывая, что "concerning" is equal to "about" (concerning). Здесь я задаюсь вопросом, если книга *касается* чего-либо, скажем, той же теоретической физики, означает ли это, что она *посвящена* теоретической физике, или же только в *определенной степени затрагивает* вопросы теоретической физики? Такое сомнение возникает исходя из того, что "касаться" в контексте материальных объектов это "слегка дотрагиваться". Распространяется ли данный смысл для контекста словосочетания, о котором идет речь? Почему-то кажется, что нет. Но в тоже время почему-то нет примеров "книг, касающихся" и т.п. в моем контекстном словаре.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_книг по_


----------



## Kolridg

GCRaistlin said:


> _книг по_


Пробовал, но не подошло. Слишком простецки звучит для этого текста (видео в оригинале, если быть точнее). Нужно что-то более официальное, солидное, вписывающееся в общий стиль, поэтому выбор пал на "книг, посвященных" и "касающихся".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Kolridg said:


> Слишком простецки звучит для этого текста


Это называется - лаконичность, а не простецкость. И она еще ни одного текста не портила.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolridg said:


> Здесь я задаюсь вопросом, если книга *касается* чего-либо, скажем, той же теоретической физики, означает ли это, что она *посвящена* теоретической физике, или же только в *определенной степени затрагивает* вопросы теоретической физики?


Для ответа на этот вопрос надо всего лишь найти книги, о которых идет речь, и проверить, "посвящены" они указанному предмету или только "в определенной степени затрагивают" его. Список трудов этого автора есть даже в Википедии.
Как можно переводить текст, не зная, что за ним скрывается?

Вариант "книги по" сам по себе отличный, но, как мне кажется, плохо сочетается с "природой сознания". 
"Книги, касающиеся" звучит очень плохо, вряд ли вообще такой оборот возможен. Можно коснуться какого-либо предмета в своей книге, но "книга, касающаяся"... На мой взгляд, это никуда не годится.
"Книги, посвященные" - универсальный вариант, надо лишь разобраться с вопросом, которым вы задаетесь выше.


----------



## Vadim K

Я бы написал "_... множество книг в области теоретической физики и природы сознания_".


----------



## Maroseika

Vadim K said:


> Я бы написал "_... множество книг в области теоретической физики и природы сознания_".


Мне кажется, тут тоже нарушена сочетаемость: "книги в области чего-либо" звучит странно.


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> Мне кажется, тут тоже нарушена сочетаемость: "книги в области чего-либо" звучит странно.



Google выдает следующее при введении оборота "Книг в области".

Может быть с строгой литературной точки зрения этот оборот звучит странно, но на практике я его часто встречал на протяжении всей свой жизни.

Я бы даже сказал, что для меня более странным звучит оборот "_книга, посвященная теоретической физике_". Так как посвящают книги обычно каким-нибудь людям - жене, детям, друзьям. Или каким-нибудь великим событиям - "победе в Великой Отечественной войне", "высадке на Марс" и т.д. Посвящать же книги теоретической физике в данном контексте для меня звучит странно.


----------



## Maroseika

Vadim K said:


> Google выдает следующее при введении оборота "Книг в области".
> 
> Может быть с строгой литературной точки зрения этот оборот звучит странно, но на практике я его часто встречал на протяжении всей свой жизни.
> 
> Я бы даже сказал, что для меня более странным звучит оборот "_книга, посвященная теоретической физике_". Так как посвящают книги обычно каким-нибудь людям - жене, детям, друзьям. Или каким-нибудь великим событиям - "победе в Великой Отечественной войне", "высадке на Марс" и т.д. Посвящать же книги теоретической физике в данном контексте для меня звучит странно.


Это лишь одно из значений "посвятить". Можно посвятить чему-либо свое время или посвятить доклад творчеству такого-то поэта или такому-то вопросу. 
Но может быть, вы и правы, и это мой личный таракан. Примеров с "в области" действительно много.


----------



## Kolridg

Vadim K said:


> Google выдает следующее при введении оборота "Книг в области".
> 
> Может быть с строгой литературной точки зрения этот оборот звучит странно, но на практике я его часто встречал на протяжении всей свой жизни.


Интересный вариант для рассмотрения. Но почему-то отношусь к нему с настороженностью. Для меня, по крайней мере, "область" это какое-то широкое понятие, слово, использующееся для какого-то обобщенного указания, например "Издательский дом Нерпа выпустил огромное количество книг в области физики" (т.е. в области самой разной физики). Возможно, ошибаюсь, это чисто по интуитивным соображениям.



Vadim K said:


> Я бы даже сказал, что для меня более странным звучит оборот "_книга, посвященная теоретической физике_". Так как посвящают книги обычно каким-нибудь людям - жене, детям, друзьям. Или каким-нибудь великим событиям - "победе в Великой Отечественной войне", "высадке на Марс" и т.д. Посвящать же книги теоретической физике в данном контексте для меня звучит странно.


book about & book devoted to = книга, посвященная. Хотел было сказать, что нужно исходить из контекста, чтобы понимать на русском смысл "посвященная" (великому человеку или событию или же просто чему-то), но вот в контекстнике, к удивлению, во всех примерах devoted имеет тот же смысл, что и "about", и есть примеры даже с dedicated! Сдается, что даже когда книга посвящена великому человеку, то на просто "посвящена" в значении "о"... Исхожу из того, что devoted и dedicated идут в оригиналах английских книг, т.е. англичане, кто книжки писал и их редакторы, тогда тоже ошибались, получается, если "посвященный" это не всего лишь "о" во всех случаях. При том, примеров полно, привожу только всего лишь два.

_Be prepared for a whole *book dedicated* to answering questions and demonstrating lots of interesting functionality!

Мы теперь готовы к тому, чтобы окунуться в *книгу*, специально *посвященную* ответам на вопросы и демонстрации массы интересных функциональных возможностей!_

(Дари, Кристиан,Бринзаре, Богдан,Черчез-Тоза, Филип,Бусика, Михай / AJAX и PHP: разработка динамических веб-приложений)


_Since Professor Carr's *books are devoted* to international problems it is mainly in that field that their characteristic tendency becomes apparent.

Поскольку *книги* профессора Карра *посвящены* международным проблемам, в этой области его идеи выявляются особенно отчетливо._

(Хайек, Ф. А. / Дорога к рабству)


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> Это лишь одно из значений "посвятить". Можно посвятить чему-либо свое время или посвятить доклад творчеству такого-то поэта или такому-то вопросу.
> Но может быть, вы и правы, и это мой личный таракан. Примеров с "в области" действительно много.



Мне кажется, что оборот "_книги в области_" чаще всего используются тогда, когда предмет, о котором идет речь, или не очень четко очерчен или не совсем понятен или известен автору, описывающему книгу. Например, "_книги в области экономики_" могут быть как о бухгалтерском учете, так и о макроэкономической политике государства. И то, и другое относится к области экономики.

В контексте вопроса автора данного треда предмет "_теоретическая физика_" более-менее имеет свои четкие границы, поэтому "книга по теоретической физике" прекрасно звучит. А вот предметом "_природы сознания_" может быть очень много разных вещей - от кришнаитских учений до молекулярной генетики мозга. Я как раз поэтому и предложил этот оборот "_в области_", так как именно из-за размытой семантики термина "_природа сознания_" оборот "_книга по природе сознания_" и не звучит.


----------



## Vadim K

Kolridg said:


> Интересный вариант для рассмотрения. Но почему-то отношусь к нему с настороженностью. Для меня, по крайней мере, "область" это какое-то широкое понятие, слово, использующееся для какого-то обобщенного указания, например "Издательский дом Нерпа выпустил огромное количество книг в области физики" (т.е. в области самой разной физики). Возможно, ошибаюсь, это чисто по интуитивным соображениям.



Полностью согласен с Вами. Именно из-за слишком широкого понятия термина "_природа сознания_" я и предложил такой вариант.


----------



## Kolridg

Vadim K said:


> В контексте вопроса автора данного треда предмет "_теоретическая физика_" более-менее имеет свои четкие границы, поэтому "книга *по теоретической физике*" прекрасно звучит.


А вот насчет "посвященная теоретической физике" уже вызывает сомнения после Вашего замечания о широте понятия "природа сознания". Четкие границы найти, конечно, иногда просто невозможно, но, остановлюсь на "в области", раз уж как минимум половина основания (природа сознания) уже есть для такого выбора. И что более занимательно, как бы выглядел смешанный вариант (например, книги, посвященные движению электричества и природе сознания)  вот скорее всего и никак, тогда бы "посвященные" не шло к "природе сознания", это тоже наводит на мысль, что речь как раз идет об областях в обоих случаях (и область теоретической физики и область природы сознания), смешанный вариант по-видимому в таких случаях просто не имеет место быть..


----------



## Vadim K

Kolridg said:


> А вот насчет "посвященная теоретической физике" уже вызывает сомнения после Вашего замечания о широте понятия "природа сознания". Четкие границы найти, конечно, иногда просто невозможно, но, остановлюсь на "в области", раз уж как минимум половина основания (природа сознания) уже есть для такого выбора. И что более занимательно, как бы выглядел смешанный вариант (например, книги, посвященные движению электричества и природе сознания)  вот скорее всего и никак, тогда бы "посвященные" не шло к "природе сознания", это тоже наводит на мысль, что речь как раз идет об областях в обоих случаях (и область теоретической физики и область природы сознания), смешанный вариант по-видимому в таких случаях просто не имеет место быть..



Может быть тогда подойдет вариант "_книги по теоретической физике и в области природы сознания_"?


----------



## Kolridg

Vadim K said:


> Может быть тогда подойдет вариант "_книги по теоретической физике и в области природы сознания_"?


Довольно интересно. Но я не стремлюсь к смешанному варианту, тем более что ничего не вынуждает искать его в этом примере.

После внимательного "прослушивания" обоих вариантов пришел к выводу, что и "посвященных" тоже отлично подходит наравне с "в области". Думаю, все дело в том, что ничего не мешает мне "посвятить" книгу какой-то "области", например, природе сознания.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Книги в области_ - никуда не годится. _В области_ бывают труды (ибо в области - трудятся).
Не вижу ничего несочетаемого в _книге по природе сознания._ Природа сознания - тема книги, то, изучению чего книга посвящена, ничем особым не отличается от физики.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я бы не советовал жертвовать слогом, пытаясь "уточнить" понятие, основываясь на значении из оригинального текста, как его понимают носители языка. Во-первых, вы об этом значении можете только догадываться, и, сколько словарей вы ни прочтёте, к пониманию не приблизитесь; во-вторых, неуклюжая конструкция - хуже любой неточности.



Kolridg said:


> "посвященных" тоже отлично подходит наравне с "в области"


Это верно. В том смысле, что не подходит совершенно так же. _Посвящают_ книгу человеку, а не её теме.
Вернее, нет. Не только человеку. _Посвятить_ книгу можно _изучению _физики, но никак не физике как таковой.


----------



## Rosett

Он является автором_ многочисленных книг по _теоретической физике и природе сознания.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> автором_ многочисленных книг_


Автором _множества_ книг


----------

